# Hilton Head, Marriott's Harbour Point, April 8-15



## Chrisg42 (Feb 24, 2018)

7 nights at Marriott's Harbour Point Resort, April 8-15. $700. 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, full kitchen, in-room laundry, balcony, complimentary parking. Sleeps 6. Watch the PGA's RBC Heritage Classic or play on one of the many courses on the island. PM me if interested.


----------



## Chrisg42 (Mar 1, 2018)

Still available....make an offer


----------



## Chrisg42 (Mar 9, 2018)

Price drop to $600


----------



## Chrisg42 (Mar 11, 2018)

Unit has been rented.


----------

